# Interclub Pier fishing tournament HRFA vs. SWABC



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

If any individuals or clubs are interested in participating in the article below, Let me know.
[email protected] or just reply to this thread.

The Hudson River Fishermen’s Association and the Salt Water Anglers of Bergen County will be hosting a Keansburg Pier Interclub fishing tournament in Keansburg, NJ. On Saturday, May 27th (Memorial Day weekend) the two clubs will fish it out against each other to claim the right of victory. Going along with the prize of victory will be a prize of the free day pass for two anglers donated by Cathy Smock, the manager and proprietor of the Keansburg Pier, to be used on the Keansburg Pier in 2006.The prizes will go out to the largest legal fish in length of the following three species. Bluefish, fluke and striped bass. Any one of these can win the day pass. Also, as an added bonus, the winner of the tournament (does not matter which club) will get their picture taken and in a placed on the cover of a future issue of Riverviews. The official newsletter of the HRFA! This tournament is designed for fun. No serious fishing is required. Bring your family and your friends. However, to enjoy the discounted pier fees and free or discounted bait, your adult friends need to be members of the HRFA. To join or learn more about the HRFA, go to www.hrfa.us

For those with disabilities, a ride your location on the pier can be arranged by Cathy for $1.00 Also, if you do not wish to fish but to visit. It is only $1.00 to get on the pier.

Again the date is May 27th, 2006. The HRFA will pay for a determined amount of bait. However, please bear in mind that it may not be the type and amount you require. Therefore, you should consider bringing your own bait or buying it from Cathy at her tackle shop on the pier. This will be at your own cost. There will be a discounted cost to get on the pier $6.00 per angler and parking fee of $5.00 per car so try to car/truck pool. The tournament starts at the opening of the pier at 6 am and goes to the closing of the pier at 10 pm. For more information, directions and a membership application go to www.hrfa.us or contact Carl Hartmann at [email protected] For information about the Keansburg Pier, directions and the latest fishing report over the phone, call Cathy directly on the pier at 732-495-8842.

A few additional things! Remember, directly behind the pier within walking distance. The Keansburg Amusement Park is available for people with children to enjoy.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

It's coming up this weekend! Getting decent reports.


----------

